# GPU wechseln im Notebook?



## Sunjy (8. Oktober 2012)

Hey leute kurze frage... ist es möglich bei diesem Modell die GPU zu tauschen?

Notebook 18,4" (46,74cm) Asus K93SM-YZ122V Ci5-2450M 4GB 500GB GT630M
CPU finde ich sehr nice und ich hätte gern ein 18 Zöller aber die GPU ist zum gelegentlichen Zocken doch etwas schwach.
Eine alternative in diesem Preissegment finde ich leider auch nicht.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Psytis (8. Oktober 2012)

ich würde da mal spontan sagen NEIN.
aber wenn doch, eine mobil graka ist nicht grad billig.


----------



## Superwip (8. Oktober 2012)

Bei einigen Notebooks kann man die GraKa zwar wechseln allerdings nicht bei diesem Modell und wenn ist das auch nur in den seltensten Fällen sinnovll- Notebook GraKas sind als Einzelteile nur schwer und vor allem unverhältnismäßig teuer zu bekommen.

Kauf lieber gleich etwas ordentliches... b2w was willst du überhaupt mit einem derartig großen Gerät? Was die Mobilität betrifft kannst du da auch (fast) gleich einen kompakten ITX PC kaufen, der hat ein besseres P/L Verhältnis und ist besser aufrüstbar.


----------



## fadade (8. Oktober 2012)

Je nachdem, wie sehr du dich auf "innovationen" verlassen kannst, wirst du vielleicht mit einer externen GPU glücklich -> per USB3/Thunderbolt angeschlossen. Aber wie Superwip schon schrieb, etwas vernünftiges ist da die weitaus bessere Wahl! (GT640M oder GT650M sind ganz brauchbar fürs gelegentliche Spielen).

Wenn du noch in der 14-Tage Frist bist, kannst du das Gerät zurückgeben, oder falls das nicht in Frage kommt, lad dir mal den MSI Afterburner (o.ä.) runter und versuche etwas an der Taktschraube zu drehen


----------



## Sunjy (8. Oktober 2012)

Hey ho 

Ist für meine Freundin.. sie geht 2 Jahre auf Umschulung und ist unter der woche nicht zuhause... Da sie gern zockt hätte ich gern ein möglichst großes Bild.. ich finde im 18 Zoll berreich aber nur die Asus zu nem vernünftigen Preis.. der rest ist Alienware und kostet jenseits von 2500 Euro was eindeutig zuviel ist^^.


Spiele wären meistens League of Legends ( was auf max laufen sollte mit mehr als 30 fps) ansonsten mal Anno teile oder Siedler. Hier wäre mittel noch ok.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## fadade (8. Oktober 2012)

Dann bei dem Preis wohl eher so etwas:
MSI CX70-i589W7H (001755-SKU2) - PC Games Hardware Online
Acer Aspire V3-771G-53214G50Maii, WXGA++, schwarz (NX.M1WEG.068) - PC Games Hardware Online (am günstigsten, sollte auch ausreichen)
Dell Inspiron 17R SE, Core i5-3210M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (n0017s02) - PC Games Hardware Online (am hochwertigsten, meine Empfehlung)

Edit: also das ist jetzt 17"-Bereich ..... 18" machen auch wirklich nur wenige Hersteller mit, was den Preis *hoch*drückt.


----------



## PainKiller0411 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich habe in meinem Notebook (Link unten) auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Graka zu wechseln. Ich habe mich mal ein bisschen auf den bekannte Seiten umgesehen und bin in der Bucht schließlich fündig geworden (Link unten) aber da die Karte fast so viel kostet wie das gesamte Notebook kostet 728 €  ist es mir zu teuer . Ist allerdings auch die stärkste Notebook Grafik die mir bekannt ist (Nvidia GeForce GTX 680M 4GB DDR5). Ich habe auch die Nvidia GT630M und spiele auch aktiv mit meinem Notebook also wenn du/ihr noch fragen zu der Gaming Fähigkeit dieses Notebook habt fragt  OCen würde ich gerne aber ich denke dies ist bei Notebooks relativ gefährlich wegen Hitzeentwicklung und so 




Mein Notebook: http://www.amazon.de/X93SM-YZ094V-Notebook-2670QM-NVIDIA-Blu-ray/dp/B00715ROQ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350559698&sr=8-1

Graka: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680M 4GB DDR5 for clevo P150EM,170EM P150HM,170HM upgrade | eBay

BTW: Mein erster Beitrag 

GREETZ

PainKiller0411


----------



## Master-Thomas (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich rate davon ab die Graka zu wechseln-es ist extrem fummelig bei vielen Notebooks-das Risiko etwas kaputt zu machen ist hoch-bringt meist wenig und wie oben schon gesagt ist es auch unverhältnismäßig teuer-selten zu kriegen weil die Hersteller im gegensatz zu Desktop lösungen eigene Steckplätze kreieren. Ext. Lösungen sind zu teuer wenn du schon kein Geld ausgeben willst und meiner Meinung nach unpraktisch. Aber in der 700-800 Euro Klasse denke ich kriegst du ein Notebook das deinen (Ihren) Ansprüchen gerecht wird. Meiner Meinung nach ist in dieser Klasse das Preis-Leistungs verhältnis sowieso am besten. Den Unterschied von 17" zu 18,4" kannst du kaum sehen!!! Dann gleich 21" und nen paar Sherpas zum tragen.


----------



## PainKiller0411 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja und mit der GT 630M kann man BF3 in Full HD ohne Probleme auf hoch spielen (ist jedenfalls bei mir so) liegt villt. auch an dem I7  


GREETZ

PainKiller0411


----------



## Alex555 (18. Oktober 2012)

Wieso nimmst du nicht eine HD 7970M? Diese ist in Spielen nahezu genauso schnell, in Anwendungen viel Schneller und ist deutlich billiger? 
Eigene Steckplätze kreiren die Hersteller schon lange nicht mehr, entweder die GPU wird gelötet oder per MXM angebunden! 
Asus verlötet selbst bei den Rog Notebooks die GPUs, daher wird bei einem midstream notebook kaum ein MXM slot genutzt werden.


----------



## PainKiller0411 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hier auch noch einige Infos dazu:

Notebook Grafikkarte aufrüsten / austauschen - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


@alex555 Die HD 7970M kostet auch zwischen 498€ und 518€


Hier die Link's

498€: AMD Radeon HD 7970M 2GB FOR CLEVO,P150EM P170EM P370EM upgrademonkey in stock | eBay

518€: Alienware AMD HD DELL 7970M 2GB GDDR5 -for M15x, M17x , M18x ,upgrade monkey | eBay


----------



## fadade (18. Oktober 2012)

@Painkiller: Ich glaube du übertreibst etwas ... ich habe damals im Urlaub BF3 mit ner GT630M gespielt (und "nur" i5) und kam auf mittel gerade mal auf akzeptable Bildraten, dabei hatte ich auch schon etwas übertaktet. Darüber hinaus spricht der Test der GT630M auf notebookcheck.com auch etwas andere Worte 
Und *darüber hinaus* kannst du die GPU in deinem Notebook nicht wechseln - wenn du wirklich ein Asus X93SM - hast. Das wäre mit komplett neu, dass ASUS im Midrange-Bereich GPUs auf wechselbaren MXM-Modulen verbaut 

@Alex555: ja die HD7970M ist leistungsmäßig besser, aber momentan (leider) nicht schneller, da die Treiber nicht so ganz pralle sind


----------



## PainKiller0411 (18. Oktober 2012)

@fadade Mit meinem Rechner kann ich BF3 auch hoch spielen und ich habe das X93SM aber auch erst seit dem letzten Grafikkarten Update vorher auch nur auf mittel   Und uch habe ja nicht mal in mein Nootebook reingekugt außer ne SSD einzubauen deswegen kann ich dir das mit den MXM Slots nicht sagen


----------



## fadade (18. Oktober 2012)

Habe jedenfalls noch nie davon gehört. Und die Modelle aus den letzten 3 ASUS-X-Serien hatten das auch nicht ^^

Was aber möglich ist, ist eben die softwaremäßige Übertaktung (z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner) oder in einigen Fällen auch ein BIOS-Mod der mobilen GPU.


----------



## PainKiller0411 (18. Oktober 2012)

okay bist du sicher das das mit MSi Afterburner geht weil ich kann damit nich übertakten Würde aber gerne


----------



## fadade (18. Oktober 2012)

PainKiller0411 schrieb:


> okay bist du sicher das das mit MSi Afterburner geht weil ich kann damit nich übertakten Würde aber gerne


 
jein 
Also bei einigen Geräten in meiner Umgebung funktioniert das leider auch nicht.
Hast du in den Einstellungen mal den Low-Level-Zugriff auf Kernel-Mode gestellt? 
Ansonsten vielleicht mal mit einem anderen Tool probiert? (Nvidia-Tools oder so, soll ja momentan recht verbreitet sein ... )


----------



## PainKiller0411 (18. Oktober 2012)

ja ist bei mir an ich kann aber nur Core Clock und Memory Clock verändern aber leider nicht den Core Voltage 

Hier nochmal Screen von meinem Afterburner:

http://www.abload.de/img/11ou6i.jpg




Edit: Ich hatte auch noch Riva Tuner probiert und jetzt probier ich mal coolbits 2


----------



## Master-Thomas (18. Oktober 2012)

MXM 1, MXM 2, MXM 3, MXM HE. Wie einfach ist dagegen doch Pci 2.0 express x 16


----------



## fadade (19. Oktober 2012)

Core Voltage konnte ich auch nicht verändern; ist wohl auch besser so, damit wird wohl jedes Kühlsystem in einem Mainstream-Gerät überfordert sein ..


----------



## PainKiller0411 (19. Oktober 2012)

okay ich habe wegen Collbits 2 schon 2 mal ein Bluescreen gehabt


----------

